# Test/Review of AWT IMR18650 2500mAh (Yellow)



## HKJ (Sep 14, 2014)

[size=+3]AWT IMR18650 2500mAh (Yellow)[/size]







Official specifications:

Model: AWT battery 18650 35Amp 2500mAh
Type: li-ion battery cell (flat top or button top )
Size: 18650
Nominal capacity: 2500mah 35Amp 
Nominal voltage: 3.7 V
Charge current and Time: Standard Charge: 0.5C Time: Approx 5 hours, Rapid charge: 1.0C Time: Approx 2.5 hours
Standard Charging method: 0.5C CC(constant current)charge to 4.2V,then CV(constant voltage 4.2V)charge till charge current decline to 0.01C
Max.charge current: Constant Current 1C Constant Voltage 4.2V 0.01 C cut-off
Max.discharge current: Constant current 1.0C end voltage 2.75V
Standard Discharge Current: Constant current 0.2 C end voltage 2.75V
Discharge cut-off voltage: 4.2V
Charge cut-off Voltage: 2.75 V
Initial Impedance: <80mOhm
Weight: Approx:60g
Operating temperature: Charging: 0°C~45°C, Discharging:-20°C~60°C
Storage temperature: -5°C~35°C
Storage Humidity: <75% RH
Standard environmental condition: Temperature : 23±5°C, Humidity : 45-75%RH, Atmospheric Pressure: 86-106 Kpa






This is a 2500mAh cell will very high current rating. The 35A is a bit optimistic.




























These curves shows a very good battery, there is a good tracking between the batteries and not much capacity drop from 0.2A to 20A, but the voltage drops significantly at 30A.

































[size=+3]Conclusion[/size]

Usual a battery with unspecified cell will not get better rating than acceptable, but there is no doubt it is a very good cell that is used here.



[size=+3]Notes and links[/size]

The batteries was supplied by AWT for a review.

How is the test done and how to read the charts
How is a protected LiIon battery constructed
More about button top and flat top batteries
Compare to 18650 and other batteries


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice Test. Surprisingly good up to 20A if it could keep that up for a reasonable number of cycles.


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks for the excellent review. HKJ!


----------



## toysareforboys (Sep 26, 2014)

I freakin NEED these batteries! I sent them a message on Alibaba and they said $58 just for shipping for 4 batteries  and the batteries are only $4.30 each! $75 total shipped for four batteries, lol  They said same shipping price good for up to 50 batteries 

I looked all over for someone who's buying these in quantity and offering a good shipped price on them, but nope, couldn't find anyone 

Anyone know a good source for these?!?!

Thanks!

-Jamie M.


----------



## Conte (Sep 26, 2014)

I saw a listing on ebay that I would buy from. Seemed like a reputable seller. Jus t search awt battery.

Meanwhile, I'm wondering if these are re wrapped samsung inr18650-25R's.


----------



## toysareforboys (Sep 26, 2014)

Conte said:


> I saw a listing on ebay that I would buy from. Seemed like a reputable seller. Jus t search awt battery.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm wondering if these are re wrapped samsung inr18650-25R's.


Lots of 26650's for sale but no 18650's. I sent them a message for when they get em back in stock though. Thanks.

-Jamie M.


----------



## Conte (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh damn, the must have just just sold out. I was looking at some just a day or two ago.


----------



## MrFixIt (Mar 26, 2015)

toysareforboys said:


> I freakin NEED these batteries! I sent them a message on Alibaba and they said $58 just for shipping for 4 batteries  and the batteries are only $4.30 each! $75 total shipped for four batteries, lol  They said same shipping price good for up to 50 batteries
> 
> I looked all over for someone who's buying these in quantity and offering a good shipped price on them, but nope, couldn't find anyone
> 
> ...



Not sure if you are still looking for these but here is a source for them I came across. It's name is IMR batteries wholesale to the public they have these and several other brands at fair prices ships from USA.


----------

